# New valves won't open. My fault?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Did they work before you installed them?

I've never used that brand,but they look like a high quality product---what have you tried?

I don't see how you could have caused them to seize.


----------



## bketros (Mar 16, 2012)

I thought they worked before hand but I don't actually remember checking them. What are the odds of both being bad from the store though?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not likely---often ball valves are very stiff to open the first time---I'm in the habit of working the valve a couple of times before I install---I bet you just need to twist harder---


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Could the pipe have been jammed so far into the valve that it is jamming it?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

oh'mike said:


> Not likely---often ball valves are very stiff to open the first time---I'm in the habit of working the valve a couple of times before I install---I bet you just need to twist harder---


I do the same thing.

They also probably are turning when you're trying to turn them on due to the sharkbite connection.

Try putting a crescent wrench on the body of the valve and holding it while you turn the handle.


----------



## bketros (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright took off work early to take care of this before my wife gets home.

Turned the water off, let the pipes drain through sink in basement, put in wrench on the valve to hold it, grabbed the handle with vise grips and turned. It took a fair amount of effort but it gave way and opened. I was afraid that turning that hard would ruin it. 

Now it turns back and forth easy and smooth. Thanks for the help, never new they could be so "sticky". You can believe I'll always work them back and forth a few times before installing from now on. Thanks Again!!!  :thumbup:


----------

